# Netzwerk Stream



## Constan (29. August 2005)

Hi ich würde gerne wissen mit welchen Programm ich ein Stream von einen PC an 2 andere PC's gleichzeitig senden kann, also Live denke ich mir mal. Denn bei mir auf dem Rechner soll ein Video Laufen und auf den anderen Rechnern soll das selbe laufen.

Name oder Link zu einen tool würden mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Tron_User (30. August 2005)

Hey! 

Hab mal kurz   benutz und bin auf das gestoßen:

http://www.videolan.org/ 

Vielleicht kann dir ja das weiterhelfen!

Lg


----------



## Constan (30. August 2005)

Ja mit VLC hatte ich es schon Probiert aber es funkt net im Netzwerk bei filmen die über 30 min gehen bleibt er nach wenigen sekunden stehen und stockt ab. wenn ich die Qualli runter setze dann spielt er ein paar sekunden hält an spielt hält an usw... aber sehen und verstehen kann man dann bei der Qualli nix mehr. Als Media Programm ist es sehr zu empfehlen aber streaming funkt. leider net.

Gibt es da nicht andere Programme?


----------

